# XD magazine in an XD sc



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

I just purchased a .40 xdsc Thursday. I want to purchase additional magazines and am wondering whether the xd 40 mags will fit the xdsc. I think that in Glocks they can be substituted. However, I am not sure about the XD's.


----------



## tom777 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, standard XD mags will fit the SC models -- with the grip extension.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, you need to get the sleeve. http://www.pistolgear.com/proddetail.php?prod=05SAA


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

